# Winter Protection Detail - RenaultSport Megane R26 with Swissvax Crystal Rock



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's certainly getting colder out there, and foggier, it was insanely foggy here last night and it was still lingering quite heavily this morning. Today's car was a Megane R26 in Silver - a carbon copy of my own previous car - in for some decontamination and some protection for Winter. I knew this car and paint very well, so knew exactly what I was to expect.

Following a quick Makkys breakfast (I really need to start using my gym membership!), we started about 9:15am. Gray very kindly agreed to take photos of the process with his DSLR camera, so please excuse the large volume of photos on this write up. It was great having a tog for the day!


IMG_1751 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1752 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1755 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1754 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, wheels first.

I decided to test out a new product I'd picked up recently - Scholl's Rim7 Wheel Gel, which seems to have quite a following on here and seems impressive if you read the product description.

Take one dirty wheel:


IMG_1757 by RussZS, on Flickr

A bottle of Rim7:


IMG_1759 by RussZS, on Flickr

Sprayed liberally on to the wheel:


IMG_1760 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then left to dwell for 5 minutes whilst it works its magic:


IMG_1764 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1768 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1771 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed...


IMG_1773 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1775 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very impressive stuff indeed, but there will still brake dust deposits left in the corners by each spoke and the rear of the wheels needed further work, so I decided to continue with Smart Wheels (old formula)


IMG_1776 by RussZS, on Flickr

EZ Detail Brush on spokes and rear of wheel:


IMG_1779 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Wheel Brush on the face of the wheel:


IMG_1784 by RussZS, on Flickr

and calipers:


IMG_1787 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1788 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres with G101:


IMG_1789 by RussZS, on Flickr

Arches too:


IMG_1791 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed.

At this point, there was still a lot of embedded brake dust, so I used IronX on the wheels, left to dwell for 15 mins then removed:


IMG_1819 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1821 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1825 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was also used to remove the small tar spots and a further application of IronX. They weren't perfect afterwards, but near 90% sorted.

Next, we decided not to use Snow Foam as it was very cold, and clearing the residue is problematic on my driveway, so we dealt with the lower panels and build up on the boot with Auto Finesse's Citrus Power:


IMG_1841 by RussZS, on Flickr

I decided to test it degreasing abilities on the lower half of the passenger door:


IMG_1843 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1848 by RussZS, on Flickr

Perhaps not the best pic, but there was a very clear line to be seen where CP was used and where it wasn't


IMG_1849 by RussZS, on Flickr

I continued around the car:


IMG_1846 by RussZS, on Flickr

Petrol cap with CP too:


IMG_1861 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next I worked G101 on the shuts and sills with Swissvax Detail brush:


IMG_1874 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1880 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1882 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1885 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1887 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1878 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed ready for hand washing:


IMG_1898 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and a CarPro mitt:


IMG_1908 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1910 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was next:


IMG_1913 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1915 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear number plate was removed and I attempted to remove the glue residue with Tardis, but it really struggled, so yesterdays star, the Auto Finesse T&G was used again on this very thick glue residue:


IMG_1926 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1935 by RussZS, on Flickr

Getting there...


IMG_1942 by RussZS, on Flickr

All gone!


IMG_1944 by RussZS, on Flickr

T&G is VERY impressive stuff... I need some more of it now though!

The car was looking better already! Now, although the paint was feeling a lot smoother already, I decided to clay to remove anything remaining, so I used Auto Finesse Glide as lube with Bilt Hamber's new Medium Clay:


IMG_1950 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not much, but certainly worthwhile:


IMG_1952 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1954 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1959 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then rinsed and pat dried with an Uber Drying Towel:


IMG_1960 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this point we were ready to apply the protection. The plan for today was to apply ZAIO and Z2 but the temps were very low and there was a LOT of moisture in the air, plus Gray seemed quite keen on some Crystal Rock...

So, out came the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid:


IMG_1962 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1963 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1964 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1965 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'd not used CF for a while, but I found it a pleasure to work with, and it lifted a fair bit from the paint:


IMG_1974 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was looking sharper already...


IMG_1975 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wax next... :devil:


IMG_1984 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1985 by RussZS, on Flickr

What an absolute pleasure this was to use. Such a great smell, spreads with absolute ease and removes without any effort AT ALL. It's a perfect wax in every way, feels very special and no issues with use at all. Very happy with my investment.

Tyres were dressed with Pneu...


IMG_1987 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1988 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1989 by RussZS, on Flickr

Glass with...


IMG_1994 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_1997 by RussZS, on Flickr

Trim via:


IMG_2005 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2007 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2008 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2011 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal Rock was left for 15 minutes or so, then removed:


IMG_2002 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now, the afters... in the 'flesh' the car looked stunning. I used to have one of these cars, so know the paint incredibly well, and the CR achieved a glow and wetness I could never quite get myself, we were all deeply impressed. However, it was overcast and getting dark quickly, so some of the afters are somewhat disappointing IMO, but we are going to add futher pics taken on a brighter day during the next week or so...


IMG_2021 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2025 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2037 by RussZS, on Flickr


IMG_2046 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01014 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01013 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01025 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01022 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01021 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 


DSC01020 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Russ , looks dripping wet :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome work as always mate, i dont need to comment as you never cease to amaze me with your work! On a more serious note A FORD!!!! :lol: you no what i am talking about :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ, stunning finish matey


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

excellent write up Russ 

It was a true pleasure for you to work on my car today.

As you said the photos don't give a true representation of the finish, due to the poor lighting... But I can honestly say it is sublime.

I am one happy customer!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Real nice finish! Great work!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great write up and a stunning finish. 
so jealous of you having crystal rock, someones been investing in swissvax a bit


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good mate....

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work yet again, really enjoy your write ups you've been rather busy recently.Now get on and purchase a Blue Rs


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top job mate stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb detail, write-up and photos Russ! :thumb: You're getting very good at this Sir! 

I've also found CR to be sooo easy to remove it could probably be removed with a feather duster! :lol:

The money shot for me below! 

Alan W

P.S. Nice professional touch with the hoodie!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good Russ, How do you rate Pnue?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Russ, crystal rock certainly deepens the paint to another level, it shows in the pics, good work.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Nice work mate, always enjoy your write ups - look forward to the next.


----------



## DezzaRS (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow looks cracking....!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful Russ. Not make you miss your old 225?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent as always ma man.

DO NOT BUY A BLUE FORD!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post.....awesome detail....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all. Appreciated. 

Russ.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work again Russ :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work and wax Russ!

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The CR looks excellent Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not that your bias paul :lol:


good work russ.. again another happy customer.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Great job there and amazing shine!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice. Love following you on twitter and Facebook. 

Want some more CF then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol how much?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Russ just couldn't wait to break out the CR i see Little tip without coming across as a 'knowall' but you wont get the best from a 3M waffle pad on a DA


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice Russ just couldn't wait to break out the CR i see Little tip without coming across as a 'knowall' but you wont get the best from a 3M waffle pad on a DA


Indeed Nick but it's all I had at home unfortunately. Loving the CR, great stuff.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice Russ just couldn't wait to break out the CR i see Little tip without coming across as a 'knowall' but you wont get the best from a 3M waffle pad on a DA


I used a 3M waffle pad on a Festool Rotex RO150 today, awesome results, should be fine with cleaner fluid on a DA I would of said.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Gray. (Oct 22, 2011)

The car is beading nicely with the condensation!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> I used a 3M waffle pad on a Festool Rotex RO150 today, awesome results, should be fine with cleaner fluid on a DA I would of said.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Interesting Paul, maybe i'll have another play as never really got the results i need with them. Do love my Rotex though, best on the market IMO


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Indeed Nick but it's all I had at home unfortunately. Loving the CR, great stuff.


What til its gets its 1st wash Russ:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

great detail and shots mate, loving your write ups lately-likes!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great work as always.
lovely finish.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW nice job mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Really nice Russ, love the shot looking down in the car park. Must invest in some AF products :thumb: Looks like your drive holds as much water as mine


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Russ, awesome result! I used Citrus Power for the first time yesterday on a Freelander, with great results! Much more productive than using a snow foam IMO, with better cleaning power!

Will be trying more AF products very shortly!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish...


----------



## Carlos_Bilibio (Jun 28, 2011)

Good !! Very good !!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, very kind words indeed. 

I'm getting the CR out again on Sunday for a grey R35 GTR...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

What time should I be down mate? For the GTR


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I have tried not to comment after seeing the title......damn you!!

Looks very smart indeed Russ, and as I said before RS4 FTW


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> What time should I be down mate? For the GTR


About 8am? We said £5999 yeah?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good Russ

What do you think of cr? In terms of application and removal.

Also you need to have a bit of the ceramic still


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Lee! 

CR was amazing to use tbh, it felt very special indeed, lovely wax to use, I'll definitely be getting another pot when this runs out.

I'll have some Cerami off you actually if you have any stock left? Keen to try it against OC and C1.

Russ.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work Russ,used the CR myself today on a corsa burg heres a link to it on another forum,not many pics but i agree mate,sooooo easy to use.

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?155885-Andys(Corsa-9017)-Corsa-burg.

megane looks awesome Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Corsa looks amazing Rob, it adds a brilliant gloss and wetness to paint doesn't it? Superb stuff.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

RussZS said:


> The Corsa looks amazing Rob, it adds a brilliant gloss and wetness to paint doesn't it? Superb stuff.


yeh ,at first i wasnt sure if it was worth the money when i just plonked some on a few panels of my own car but havving fully cleansed and applied to a full car i agree Russ.odd thing is that as we were outside having a cig and all had been packed away etc the car seemed to get glossier and glossier before my eyes :lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work there Russ ..

How do you find the new BH clay, I need to try this..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dooka said:


> Nice work there Russ ..
> 
> How do you find the new BH clay, I need to try this..


Cheers matey 

I like the new clay, but I think I prefer the Soft overall, but the cold temp perhaps didn't help the 'user experience'. It easily lifted anything though, and was better to work with than the hard... I'd give it a try for sure.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella.
and nice looking car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Lee!
> 
> CR was amazing to use tbh, it felt very special indeed, lovely wax to use, I'll definitely be getting another pot when this runs out.
> 
> ...


A few bud


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job Russ, it's a great colour to work with.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very extensive and a good guide for newbie crevice cleaning....:thumb:

Certainly had attention and products lavished on it....:thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work as usual, moving up with the swissvax gear are the brushes worth the cash? Some great pics and how do you rate the wax compared to sealant? Thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Woow
I like this car and I like your job Russ
Really very good result there mate

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Russ! Nice touch with the black and white pics too, they really emphasise the gloss!

What does the crystal rock smell like?


----------



## vdust230 (Oct 31, 2011)

Another great job Russ. Nice to Gray's car nice and clean


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

I've an R32, a Golf R and a GTR also booked in for some CR soon. I may even lavish my GF's Ka with some :lol:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great. Always a great write up :thumb:


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Great write up Russ, really enjoyed reading through.

I always enjoy seeing how much dirt cleaner fluid lifts off even after a car has been washed and clayed thoroughly. And the 100ml bottle is a great idea for enthousiasts at least. My 250ml bottle is 4 years old and not yet half-empty. Never tried it by machine, but I might have to.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

absolutley stunning finish Russ,

always had a soft spot for the Meg


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

This pic has just been selected for the MeganeSport 2012 Calendar, seeing off some very good competition!


IMG_2037 by RussZS, on Flickr

Congrats Gray 

Russ.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Awesome work as always ,cracking finish mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome work and gorgeous car


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunning work mate :thumb: i've always wondered, when cleaning shuts etc with APC and a detailing brush, how do you get the product to thicken/foam up a bit? Is it a case of liberal product? alot of agitation?


----------

